# pliz help on communication



## muguremaina (Aug 20, 2014)

hi gals
pliz help me with ideas how or what some of the topics you discuss with your husband or fiancee. you know when your having heart to heart talks.i need help since am not so talkative and am loosing touch of my relationship.
we have tried talking about men n women that flirt with us.he liked it.
what other stuff do u discuss???


----------

